# ATTN: Sparrows Preorders are LIVE



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Friends! This is juicy news!

The Sparrows LP "Let The Silence Stay Where It Was" is now available for preorder!

Bitly for Physical: Sparrows
Genius for Digital: http://geni.us/uWB0Ua

I have to call all my friends and family again - all of our preorders count towards our first week sales. What's so important about first week sales? The first week of sales determines which tours a band is likely to become a part of for the following year. By preordering this record, you are a key part in helping us reach our goal of taking our music farther.

Please share, please preorder, and please convince your friends to do the same. I've never had as much riding on a record in my entire life.

Thank you to my family, band family and friends for their continued support. This one's a biggun'!

Oh hey, a tour poster!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Done

Justin, the digital link brings you to a Facebook page. If you don't read the print to go to the next step (like I did the first 2 times), it is confusing. Hope this helps.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> Done
> 
> Justin, the digital link brings you to a Facebook page. If you don't read the print to go to the next step (like I did the first 2 times), it is confusing. Hope this helps.


Thanks for pointing this out!

Thanks for your support everyone


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ordered a CD, shirt and poster. 

Good luck with the preorders and first week sales!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Ordered a CD, shirt and poster.
> 
> Good luck with the preorders and first week sales!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

swag en route.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in. Shirt, cd, poster.
Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! Every little bit helps!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's monday, might as well order an album!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ordered the CD/T-shirt/poster package. Best of luck!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bump! Still a long way to go to our goal!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The verse melody of "Cave Eaters" is in my brain this morning....I listened to both of the tracks available - well done. Some details on the gear you used on the tracks would be cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> The verse melody of "Cave Eaters" is in my brain this morning....I listened to both of the tracks available - well done. Some details on the gear you used on the tracks would be cool.


Sorry Alex, just saw this now! Think it warrants a separate thread? I can't remember what gear was on what track as we went between things a lot, but I fortunately remember a good chunk of what we used.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Sorry Alex, just saw this now! Think it warrants a separate thread? I can't remember what gear was on what track as we went between things a lot, but I fortunately remember a good chunk of what we used.


yeah, a separate thread would be a good thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This is out in 3 days! We really need your support to help get to the next level as a band. To those who already ordered, thank you so very much.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Double post. Wonkiness.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

updated OP with tour poster


----------

